# Fig Ivy (Ficus Pumila)



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

Curious if anyone has this and how you maintain it and things you have learned?

I currently have it covering a cinderblock wall, and maintain at a very close crop. The roots/vines are thick and spread very far. Definitely don't recommend putting on your house.

Atrimmec has become my bff to control the fig ivy. In the prime growth periods I cut about every 6-8 wks. Tempted to try overlapping my PGR apps to reduce my trimming even more.

My biggest mistake so far was using sledgehammer near the ivy, didnt kill it, but had a severe browning event that took a season to recover.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm been growing it for about 3 years and am attempting to get it to creep up a wall. The first year it did nothing, second year it spread about a foot and had what I thought was winter die back to the ground. This year there is green coming out of last year's growth.

I took cuttings from my poison dart frog vivarium where it completely covers the back wall.

That wall is NICE! How do you fertilize the ficus? Also, check out a smaller variety for indoor gardens Ficus pumila 'Quercifolia' or "Miniature Oak Leaf Fig"


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

This is a creeping fig we just pruned at work. We cut it totally off above the block wall which you can sort of see. It was totally covering the 700sf of the pergola roof and all the sides. There were only 3 plants covering the entire wall. Some of the cut areas that have begun to grow back are already 6" long. As far as I can tell this thing grows by itself.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

drenglish said:


> I'm been growing it for about 3 years and am attempting to get it to creep up a wall. The first year it did nothing, second year it spread about a foot and had what I thought was winter die back to the ground. This year there is green coming out of last year's growth.
> 
> I took cuttings from my poison dart frog vivarium where it completely covers the back wall.
> 
> That wall is NICE! How do you fertilize the ficus? Also, check out a smaller variety for indoor gardens Ficus pumila 'Quercifolia' or "Miniature Oak Leaf Fig"


The ivy ends up getting whatever the lawn gets so it grows like crazy. The other side of the wall is completely covered from plants that went up and over and then down.

It's definitely a commitment to keep this plant in check.

Never knew about the miniatures, pretty slick!


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

Crabbychas said:


> This is a creeping fig we just pruned at work. We cut it totally off above the block wall which you can sort of see. It was totally covering the 700sf of the pergola roof and all the sides. There were only 3 plants covering the entire wall. Some of the cut areas that have begun to grow back are already 6" long. As far as I can tell this thing grows by itself.


It's definitely not an easy thing to control. I do suggest a PGR if you want to keep it at bay. When mine was originally covering the wall the "wave" effect was really cool, but just not reasonable to maintain.

Honestly I pity anyone who inherits fig ivy and isn't committed to maintenance. I love it, but hate the days I have to trim it back.


----------

